# Small division board feeders



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

I am looking for a source for a smaller plastic division board feeder. It needs to be about the size of a standard deep frame. The yellow hard plastic don't hold up well and the masonite ones we built are starting to leak. We have one that is blue grey in color that would work great. However we don't know were it came from and I can't seem to find one like it on the web.
We use them in our nuc boxes.
Anybody got any ideas? I need 1,000 if someone would be interested in making a mold.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Can you give me the exact dimentions of your feeder?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Nick Noyes said:


> I am looking for a source for a smaller plastic division board feeder. masonite ones we built are starting to leak.


Have you tried coating the inside your masonite feeders with beeswax to keep them from leaking?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Nick, we are always excited to create molds for new products.
But for 1000 parts, you would be looking between $60.00 and 70.00 per feeder just to pay for the mold.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

1 1/2"wide x 9"deep


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Are we talking mini nucs? I think Shad Sullivan can make small feeders.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

1 1/2 " wide x 9" deep x 18" across, they are like a standard feeder just narrower. You make molds Harry?


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

If you are really interested in diving down the rabbit hole of DIY land, try Googling "DIY Vacuum Forming".


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't want to make feeders I have enough to do, I want to purchase feeders. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## MTINAZ (Jan 15, 2010)

A feeder that was not so wide (maybe like 1/2 gallon) would be great for nucs. I would buy some if find them or get them made.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Might have to try talking to Motherlod.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>It needs to be about the size of a standard deep frame

I'm confused again. How does this differ from the standard size?

Could you just fill it less?


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

A standard feeder is 2" wide which makes it a tight fit in a 5 frame nuc box. The volume of syrup is not the problem, not enough room to get frames in and out with out causing problems. There a couple guys working on it now. If anyone else would use these let me know and I will pass it along.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Now I understand, thanks. I can't fit into my pants from five years ago either.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Nick: I would be interested in some but they would have to be 6-5/8" deep for my med nuc/queen production yards. So if you find a source could you pass there contact info on please?


----------



## cncfarms (Dec 7, 2011)

I understand you don't want to make them but here's an easy way to do it. Take a standard deep feeder lay it on its side and cut it in half on a table saw. Next colapse the feeder back together with the top ear half on the outside and the bottom piece on the inside. To hold them together put a 1x2 board accross the top just inside the top of the feeder and use a staple gun to hold in place. I normally use two boards, one on each end, and leave a 2 to 3 inch hole in the middle. Fench on table saw can be adjusted so your feeders end up being any depth you want them to be.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I would also like a few hundred in a medium depth for mating nucs. No wider than a standard frame.

Johnny


----------

